# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Perse forumi nuk me pranon fjalekalimin?

## angmokio

U be disa dite qe kam probleme me futjen ne forum pasi me del si tip blank page.... 
Po dergoj nje foto qe ta shikoni me mire.
Pyetja qe kam eshte se dua te dij a eshte ndonje problem qe i ndodh dhe ndonjerit prej jush apo eshte faji i linjes time?

----------


## e panjohura

Te njejtin probl.kam edhe une!

----------


## kleadoni

Besoj se e kemi te gjithe kete problem.

----------


## angmokio

Epo gjysma te keqes , se thashe se e kisha vetem une. 
A eshte ndonje problem provizor apo do mbaje gjate, na njofton dot dikush?

----------


## loneeagle

Edhe une  e kisha ket problem, besoj se eshte problem me forumin.

----------


## autotune

Kjo mund te jet ngarkim i serverve ku esht hostuar forumi apo jan duke ber ndonje freskim ne forum.

----------


## skender76

Ore, se di juve, po mu me punon persmari.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

Ore Ca Dreqin Ka Forumi Se Ka Dy Tre Dite Na Cmendi
Tani Kam Nje Ore Dhe Ja Mezi U Rihap Faqja Perseri...

----------


## Izadora

Eshte nje problem qe e kane te gjithe ne fyrjen  ne FSH , shyqyr perendis skenderi qenka ne rregull :-D 

Mos u merzisni se do rregullohet :-)

----------


## skender76

> Eshte nje problem qe e kane te gjithe ne fyrjen  ne FSH , shyqyr perendis skenderi qenka ne rregull :-D 
> 
> Mos u merzisni se do rregullohet :-)


Pse, as ty s'te punon mir?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Ore, se di juve, po mu me punon persmari..


*Të punon mo, të punon.............* për TVSH_ë e kam fjalën?? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Ka probleme hosti me duket

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Ngarkim i serverit po me duket se keta qe hyne nga amerika ne darke na i ngarkojne me shume se nuk kane cte bejme edhe hyne te gjithe bashke..beji me rradhe ju refugjatet e amerikes se

----------


## francovice

Dhe mua para disa ditesh me jepte Request Time Out , ndoshta nga mbi ngarkesa ose nga ndonje sulm i mundshem DDOS

----------


## tutankamon

> Ore, se di juve, po mu me punon persmari..


edhe i imi ne rregull qenka..p

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Keto dite kemi bere disa ndryshme per arsye sigurie ne serverat ku hostet nje pjese e madhe e Albasoul Network edhe kjo ka perfshire edhe disa pjese te ForumitShqiptar. Ajo qe ju ka dala ka qene nje mesazh nga serverat e vjeter derisa emri DNS eshte populluar anembane botes. Probleme te tilla nuk do shfaqen me edhe u kerkojme ndjese per kete problem.

Ardi

----------


## Atlantisi

*Edhe unë kam pasur problem për të hyrë në forum,dje gjatë gjithë ditës*

----------


## mia@

Nga Iphone kam pat  problem me hapjen e faqeve. Nuk me hapen ose shume ngadale, ndersa nga pc kam hyre pa probleme.

----------


## Etna Etna

Edhe mua mezi me punon

----------


## thirsty

une kam vetem problem tek ajo tema per pije


perse me urreni? Discrimination
me leni te pij  :i ngrysur:

----------

